# Archery Games



## ironwood (Mar 3, 2004)

I am involved as a volunteer at a local camp and we use the archery in school equipment. We are having an over nighter and I wanted to find some archery games to introduce to this group. Is there a good online source for games that can be played easily with the round Delta targets? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ballons are always good. tic tack toe , a string that holds a ballon that is hanging in ft . of the target but not touching, but allowed to float around by the wind, thats real small like water ballons quarter size.... , works real good and the kids like that one... fold up $ dollar bills real small. one that the kids realy love is at the end of the day tell them there gonna have the chance so shoot somthing that no one has ever shot before... walk out and put your hat out. and let them fire away... they love that one lolool. i got pics of 20 kids all fireing on the count of 3 they still talk about that one .....need more im a long time coach.. mike 66


----------



## ironwood (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for the reply those are great ideas and I will use them. I really like the hat Idea.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:walk:, ironwood your welcome, i welcome you to my friends list...


----------

